# Insect control



## Angi (Aug 21, 2010)

Right now I have a bug service that sprays the outside of my house. When my tortoises are big enough to roam the yard I will need to stop this. Well way before so all the pioson washes away. Does anyone know of a tort safe way to control/kill bugs? I hear about a sevice that uses orange oil. Any thoughts?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2010)

I know of a guy who sprayed his yard and killed his sulcatas. So you want to be VERY sure to keep tortoises away from bug spray of any kind. I DO use the Orange Guard spray around my tortoises and it has no effect on the tortoises. However, it doesn't have much effect on the bugs either. But they don't like it and will move to a different location when sprayed with it.


----------



## geekinpink (Aug 22, 2010)

What about spraying soapy water on a plant to get rid of some bugs? Will that be fine for torts to eat after maybe washing it thoroughly with water?

I would love to know some safe way to get rid of bugs as well.


----------



## ekm5015 (Aug 22, 2010)

What kind of bugs? There are tons of organic pesticides for different applications. They generally don't work as good as chemical sprays, but they are better than nothing and keep your tort safe.

Here's a link to some pesticides. http://www.plantitearth.com/pest-control.aspx Most are organic, but make sure you are buying something safe before you get it.


----------



## geekinpink (Aug 22, 2010)

those white bugs you see clinging on the stem, those usually goes away when we spray soapy water, i'm just not sure if those plants can still be fed to tortoises.


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a tons of those little tiny bugs that live in the substrate under the feeding slate and under the water dish. Does anyone know something that can be sprayed on them that will kill them and not hurt the tort? They are getting worse.


----------



## ekm5015 (Aug 22, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> I have a tons of those little tiny bugs that live in the substrate under the feeding slate and under the water dish. Does anyone know something that can be sprayed on them that will kill them and not hurt the tort? They are getting worse.



Are they fruit flies? I started noticing some fruit flies as well. I bought these bug catchers yesterday...not sure how effective they are yet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130362379111&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2010)

this story is not tort related, but many many many years ago my neighbor sprayed his yard and it must have wafted over and killed my rabbit. he was of course very apologetic it was not done on purpose and even offered to buy a new one, but that is someting that just can't be replaced like that.


----------



## terryo (Aug 22, 2010)

My friends Pug starting taking seizures two days ago, and they found that it came from Ant spray that she used around the house. He must have licked something that had the spray on it.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 22, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> I have a tons of those little tiny bugs that live in the substrate under the feeding slate and under the water dish. Does anyone know something that can be sprayed on them that will kill them and not hurt the tort? They are getting worse.



Two common indoor bugs are fungus gnats (tiny flying bugs that look like a cross between a mosquito and a fly), and springtails or snow fleas (tiny grey quick running/jumping things)

Both are harmless to people and animals. While there are listed chemicals you can use, you can also use a rather simple biological control- sowbugs- AKA rolly-pollys, pill bigs, woodlice, etc. These little guys will hide in the soil and eat the bug eggs! It takes a little while, but one day you will not see any anymore. 

Just take a handful from the yard and drop them in the habitat.

I read this in Vinke's "South American Tortoises" and "The Art of Keeping Snakes" and can verify it worked for me when using a sand/soil mix with lots of cypress. Had bugs for about a month, then nothing since- for over a year.


----------



## Angi (Aug 22, 2010)

It is bugs like earwigs, spiders, scorpions, ants and big bettle looking things I don't want in my house. I am in a warm area with open space all around my street so we have a lot of bugs. Soapy water will not help I don't think. But I don't want to put my tortoises in danger. Someone brough up another point I had not thought of. One of my nieghbors share a chainlink fence with me and I don't know what is sprayed in their yard.


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 22, 2010)

They sound like the snow flea's they hop and jump around to small to be a fruit fly. I will try the pill bugs, Thanks! 
Angi do you have screens on your windows and doors to help keep them out? I know some get in any way. Maybe some of the organic pesticides will help.


----------

